# Hiniker wiring HELP



## dieselguymike (Dec 12, 2010)

Hey everybody, I am new here and I took an old hiniker plow off of an f250 and am now putting it on my 1994 dodge cummins. I have the old gray harness and the new wiring directions dont exactly match up. There are 2 wires that come out of the relay/fuse box together that are green and black. Where are these wires supposed to go? I think I have everything else covered. ANy help would be GREATLY appreciated as we just received a bunch of snow and I have to get this thing going today. Thanks in advance, Mike


----------



## clap (Feb 28, 2010)

On mine a green wire goes to the curb side marker light and a brown goes to the driver side marker.


----------



## dieselguymike (Dec 12, 2010)

no these wires are by themselves. I think I found out that they are the power and ground for the controller, now my problem is with the headlights, I have adapters that fit the truck headlights, but what do I do with the truck headlight plugs? It appears that there is an adapter on one side to plug the truck plug into but the other side there is nothing to plug it into? hooked up this way with the drivers side plugged in it is dim on the drivers side and passenger side doesnt work.


----------



## clap (Feb 28, 2010)

Mike go to the hiniker web site. They have directions for about everything on there. Look for the headlight adapter kits #3044 or 3045 one is for a truck single headlights and the other is for 4 headlights. You will find wire color codes. In the upper right corner of there page the is a place to click on for directions. Hope this helps.Mike I was looking and there should be 2 / 5 pin plugs in the wiring harness of the ploiw harness, one goes to each headlight. Your adapters if I remember right plug onto the headlight and then the trucks headlight plugs go onto the adapters and the 2 / 5 pin plugs plug into the adapters. The adapters should look like a tee. I will have to look at my sons truck tommorow. But what you are saying sounds like a bad ground
Dave


----------



## dieselguymike (Dec 12, 2010)

the problem with hiniker's site is that everything is for the newer harness, mine is the pre-2000 i think? The gray harness. I tried to use the directions for the new style harness and they are quite a bit different. I just dont understand what to do with the truck headlight plugs and the one plug that has an adapter for the truck headlight plug, because there is only one. I have e-mailed Hiniker and if they dont respond right away in the morning I am going to call them so I can get this beast on and working. I had to have my cousin with his chevy and boss plow come plow us out this time.


----------



## clap (Feb 28, 2010)

Sorry I could not help you. Hope Hiniker will fix you up and get you goin


----------



## Purple-Eagle (Dec 4, 2009)

Mike,
Maybe I can help out here. The green and black wires go to the Acc. switch.
As for the headlights. I think I have an idea but I am not sure I want to try to guess at this so send me your email and I will scan and send you the schematic from the manual I have from a Hiniker plow I had mounted on my 96 Ram back in 1998.


----------



## dieselguymike (Dec 12, 2010)

thanks purple eagle, but i got a hold of a guy at hiniker and he sent me all the info i needed. Thanks, anyways though!


----------

